# Lumberjerks lost in Copenhagen



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lumberjerks lost in Copenhagen*
or just lost in general…

Flemming (Flemming), Andy (Brit) & Mads (MaFe)'s meeting in the center of Copenhagen.

Ok the scene were set, we had arranged to meet under the big clock at the central station in Copenhagen.
*19.00* I was there, alone, so I took a walk around the central station, and there I spend my waiting time watching a bikini photo session for one of our national TV stations being shot on camera. Not the worst way to wait for LJ buddy's.
*19.20* I had left the shooting - or just around that time, I was deep in my thoughts looking at a mobile hanging on the belt of a police officer, it was making strange noise - then a guy went up straight in my face, and I got a big shock even he was a big laugh - that was Andy.
*19.22* Flemming was there, a hug from a friend and we were off.

I had decided we should go to a part of Copenhagen where tourists used to come in the sixties, at this time we were famous for liberation of pornography, so my time spend while waiting was just spot on.









Andy and Flemming in the street.

We walked down this Copenhagen street, talking and looking at people and smiling at the atmosphere, a fine evening plenty of people on the street, a few woman of the street a thing made of plastic in a window and we agreed that it could not be a woodworking device, and finally we agreed on a Indian restaurant.









Andy and Mads looking at window frames as true LJ's.

Wonderful time spend, talking, telling, of course LJ stories and Indian beer and really well cooked Indian food, Andy was so cool, he did not even need to look at the menu he just ordered butter chicken (I think), Flemming and I was struggling to take a decision but did and it was all wonderful food (we shared a little).

After the dinner, I have no idea what time, we walked up to the central square of Copenhagen to have a Irish coffee and a beer in a English pub (we were afraid Andy was home sick) so here we spend a good time telling jokes and looking at the woodcarvings by the bar, after all we are LumberJerks so we see details even at this time.









We passed a art gallery we figured, at least this sculpture must have been art, the shop had mostly DVD's that we did not really wanted to look at, and the owner allowed us to take pictures if no customers there were being seen on the photo - wonder why!









I'm not sure what is art and what is madness here, but we had a good laugh.









Andy had to tell this woman that he was married and it was late, so we had to go (she did not give him a lot of attention I must say, but I'm not sure he discovered it).









LJ woodworking study tour - here the carvings in the English pub.

Before the last train would leave Copenhagen we went for the station, and took a train, at a later station we said goodbye and send Flemming off (we wish you a wonderful time on the sea now sailor), I took the next train with Andy and left a station later saying goodbye and see you buddy, while I thanked him for a wonderful evening and the amazing brace he had brought to me and gave me as a present (I am one lucky guy).










So I walked home from the station with a smile on my lips, telling myself that I must be amongst the most blessed people on this planet to meet so many wonderful people and even be able to get friendships out of cyberspace.

*Thank you Andy - thank you Flemming.*

All my best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

That is COOL. Making memories and sharing them, too. Thanks for that.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I'm dying here… LOL! This is the best travelogue I've read in a long time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

and a brace to boot!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Sounds like it was a great time!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

indeed mads

meeting
is so much better
than cyber

everything starts somewhere

glad you all had a good time


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love it! I wish I could have joined this motley crew. I received a gift from a special LJ in the mail today. I'll tell you who after I have a chance to properly thank him. Suffice it to say that it's wonderful to make these friends. Here my gift, a golden lighter, sits atop a strop that was my fathers.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

Great story! 
I am sure it is already on it's way to a theater near you. lol


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Oooo la la.. what a place to meet! I totally missed that the windows had frames!!
Nice gift!!


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh my Mads. What a hoot. Copenhagen isn't Kansas, that's for sure.

Greg


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys look like trouble waiting to happen. Or did it already happen?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm checking the law books. There has to be an international law against that much fun in one evening. lol

It is great seeing the huge smiles on your faces. Everything in the world is right again.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Cool story buds. Glad you had good times.

I understand now, Flemming got lost in the window shopping.

Also good to know you get back home safely after the safari.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you have to take a second look at the plastic thing in the window? haha Glad you guys had a good time and thanks for the interesting pictures.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

You Gentlemen look like you had some Fine Fun!!
Too bad you had to meet in such a dull city…


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear a good time was had by all.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mads*, it sounds like ya'll had a blast. Ain't life grand?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

For the record, I'd just like to say that it was all Mad's idea to meet in such a place as this. I was but a stranger in a foreign land being led astray by the locals. )

Thanks for a great evening guys.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Andy, perhaps you protest a little too late. Mads didn't mention that you were kicking and screaming the whole way ;o)


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

A great story to go along with the pics of great sculpture


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the travel log.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Guys, thank you for all the wonderful comments, yes it was a night to remember, it will sure keep me smiling for a while. I am happy that the pictures are unsharp mobile pictures, after all it makes it a little sureal…
Andy was almost impossible to drag down the street and so was Flemmming, I'm the sinner (at least Andy can tell that to his wife now).
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'm jealous! and it would be nice to see you guys too 

looks like you had a great time (how can you not?)

wonderful wonderful copenhagen…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hey ceep your brain out of the gutters …. right … I can see its too late 
for the moral talk ….. )

thank´s for sharing Mads ….. now I sunk right down into the basement again :-(
always missing the right time to be in CPH …. is those light what you call the CPH skyline 
then I think I will enjoy it too next time …. LOL

I don´t know yet when it can be .. do to the crazy shift schedules we have now 
hope its before Andy is finished with his job here

Bertha is it a pibe lighter with level flame its look excactly like the one I lost in 1981-82 (no joke )

take care

Dennis


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennis - Tuesday or Wednesday nights are the only nights I have for socializing each week, so if you can find the time, it would be great to meet you before the end of my project in wonderful Denmark.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Andy hat fit in a cray way with the schedules one of the weeks out of three 
but one of the other drivers is going on vacation to thailand next week so the schedule is 
with garantie changed again for a period :-(

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Al, a pipe lighter, that is cool, I use to have one where it could pop up a stick so you could use it as a match, but it was on gasoline so it destry the good taste of tobacco. Nice stuff on that shelf.

Yes Dennis it would be fine to make another night count me in.

PurpLev, yes it was a night, next time I would be really happy to see you, but I guess to go to Copenhagen for a night is not on a option… So I'll send you a thought next time instead. Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

It looks like it was a great night.

Those windows reminds me of a certain quarter in Amsterdam.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

mad and andy great time i'm sure. but what was the art work made of? metal or mylar blow up set, to take home for pleasure, for all?
thanks for the travel log


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

doordude - It was made of metal. I think it was a sculpture of animals and women joining a conga line but I might be wrong. The woman at the front had obviously had too much to drink though 

Let's all do the conga,
Let's all do the conga,
La la la la,
La la la la.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

Tak for en hyggelig aften  - Thanks for a wonderful evening 

That certainly demands a repeat in the future!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi you two wonderful guys!
Thank you for the evening.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------

